# Hi, I'm new here...new pics of Chloe Jr.!



## cmamakitty (Jan 10, 2005)

I got a new cat in November, from someone who wasn't taking the best care of all his cats. She has been a true blessing, and everyday with her is the best. 

Ok, so I'm finally figuring out how to post stuff on here!! Here's some pics of my baby...


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Welcome, post pictures if you haven't already done so in the Meet My Kitty section on the forum!


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Welcome to Cat Forum. Tell us more about your new kitty. We love pictures too..


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## EllyMay (Dec 31, 2004)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## EmmaG (Jan 7, 2005)

Hi and welcome. She is very pretty and I bet she is a real sweetie


----------



## rosalie (Oct 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forums  How lucky for Chloe you took her in, love her pics!


----------



## Tindi18 (Oct 3, 2004)

Welcome to Cat Forum!


----------

